# Irish Special Forces



## Marauder06 (Dec 3, 2010)

For our Irish members ;)


----------



## Dame (Dec 4, 2010)

An Irishman is never drunk, so long as he can hold on to one blade of grass and keep from falling off the earth.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, Manual of Beer?  We only had a Manual of Arms.   Mara, you didn't have to do that to us.

Irish, now I know why you don't complain about training....  I hate you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 4, 2010)

"Present... pints!"


----------



## Boon (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 4, 2010)

Our SOF Selection is how much you can drink curse and riot  before you get arrested..


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2010)

Irish said:


> Our SOF Selection is how much you can drink curse and riot before you get arrested..



ah, you failed because Mrs. Irish wouldn't let you out for the drinking and rioting...  because she was cursing at you for asking.....


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 6, 2010)

How many pounds of Potatoes do you need to carry in your ruck???


----------



## x SF med (Dec 7, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> How many pounds of Potatoes do you need to carry in your ruck???



boo hiss....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 7, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> For our Irish members ;)
> 
> View attachment 3097



For our American Friends! ;)

Just like that is not meant to be a typical sterotype of us Irish, the following pics are also not meant to be a typical sterotype of ye Americans! Ha..ha!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 7, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> How many pounds of Potatoes do you need to carry in your ruck???



As many as you can carry! Ha..ha!


----------



## KBAR-04 (Dec 7, 2010)

They say "God created the whisky to keep the Irish from ruling the world.."


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 8, 2010)

Correction! Whiskey is Irish & Whisky is Scottish! Ha..ha!  Nah..it is just so we can drink everybody else under the table! ;)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 8, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> How many pounds of Potatoes do you need to carry in your ruck???





ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> As many as you can carry! Ha..ha!



But what if it's cabbages?  I'm confused.....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sure don't we even start them young...drinking!?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 8, 2010)

x SF med said:


> But what if it's cabbages? I'm confused.....



Just buy some bacon then! Ha..ha!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 8, 2010)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Just buy some bacon then! Ha..ha!



Ummm... doctor said to limit the bacon, is corned beef ok?  Or shepherd's pie?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 8, 2010)

Too much salt in the auld bacon alright! Corned beef and cabbage! Thats an Irish fav too!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 8, 2010)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Too much salt in the auld bacon alright! Corned beef and cabbage! Thats an Irish fav too!



Ah, but I was being more subtle than my fellow North Americans....


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bacon and drinking... I think this pic is appropriate for this thread:


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 9, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Bacon and drinking... I think this pic is appropriate for this thread:View attachment 3142



Ha..ha! All you need now is the cabbage.


----------

